
Ask HN: Any tips on project/software task estimation? - devcheese
This has been an issue and I would like to know what other people&#x2F;teams have done to solve this.
======
ColinWright
I suspect that you, like most others, are asking for quick ways to be able to
estimate times and schedules accurately _without doing any work._

That won't happen.

Here are a few previous discussions:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=software%20estimation&sort=byD...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=software%20estimation&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=true&prefix&page=0)

If you're serious, start by reading some of those articles, especially the
ones that HN contributors have said are valuable, useful, accurate, or
otherwise "good."

Then summarise what you've done, and come back to let us know. People here
will then add their experience and expertise.

Don't expect a quick fix - there isn't one. Accurate estimation can be done,
but it's hard work.

